# Type 1-Fed up :(



## DrewittL (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey, I got diagnosed type 1 insulin dependent in july 2010 ive tried so hard to not let it have a negative impact on my life, but some days i feel so sad and emotional. Some days I could just cry and little things effect me and my confidence so much more than when I was diabetic. I feel its so unfair that im diabetic type 1 especially as I hate needles! I also feel like nobody understands. Does anybody else have these days? If so how do you make yourself feel better?

I hope somebody can help me!!


----------



## kaatie13- (Nov 27, 2010)

*hi*

hello.
im type 1 too, 4 injections a day and carb counting..
i do understand how you feel.. i've had since i was 9 im 13 now and i still cant see the posotive side of any of it.. if there is one!
i always feel negative about it.. but what i do is try and stay surrdounded by the people who love me and who i love to make me take my mind of it and make me laugh and feel happy.. that works for me, 
i hope your troubles dissapear soon.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum  You've come to the right place as we all understand how you feel and we'll try our best to reassure you and answer any questions you may have - so ask away! 

It's still fairly early days for you, so it's more than likely your levels are affecting your mood, plus this is a big blow to anyone - to suddenly find yourself with something that you have to take care of each and every day. Don't feel you are alone in how you feel - we all get these feelings from time to time. 

What sort of insulin are you on and how are your levels? Have you had any education about carb counting? If not, you should ask your DSN about DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) or similar courses that should be available to you.

Also, I'd recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It's an excellent reference covering all aspects of living with Type 1


----------



## bev (Nov 27, 2010)

kaatie13- said:


> hello.
> im type 1 too, 4 injections a day and carb counting..
> i do understand how you feel.. i've had since i was 9 im 13 now and i still cant see the posotive side of any of it.. if there is one!
> i always feel negative about it.. but what i do is try and stay surrdounded by the people who love me and who i love to make me take my mind of it and make me laugh and feel happy.. that works for me,
> i hope your troubles dissapear soon.




Hello and welcome to the forum.

I agree with you Kaatie - if you have lots of support or a good friend who you can talk to - it helps a lot - very wise words.Bev


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 27, 2010)

DrewittL said:


> Hey, I got diagnosed type 1 insulin dependent in july 2010 ive tried so hard to not let it have a negative impact on my life, but some days i feel so sad and emotional. Some days I could just cry and little things effect me and my confidence so much more than when I was diabetic. I feel its so unfair that im diabetic type 1 especially as I hate needles! I also feel like nobody understands. Does anybody else have these days? If so how do you make yourself feel better?
> 
> I hope somebody can help me!!



So sorry to hear you are feeling down.  Diabetes affects different people in different ways.  I know what you mean about needles, nursing runs in my family( but I'm squeamish) and my mum said why did it happen to me, but I just got on with it, and I try to look at the big D as just one of those things, I'm type 1 also and have had it for 21 years. I look at my lovely 10 yr old and hope to god she doesn't get it, and  that I'm blessed that I'm fit and well to look after her.  I hope you feel a bit better soon. Do you keep a diary? maybe you could write all the negative feelings down and get it out of your system.  People here are very supportive and understanding.  Take care and best wishes Sheena X


----------



## DrewittL (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow thank you for the support I wasn?t expecting a response! It?s made me feel better just knowing other people are out there, as I know no other type 1 diabetics I feel so alone sometimes!
Im also on 4 injections a day, 3 novo rapid and 1 lantus, my levels are surprisingly ok! Although I obviously have a few blips and have to keep readjusting my lantus levels, does anybody else get upset or frustrated when you carb count correctly and get a high reading? Also im at university so its been very difficult to bring diabetes into it all-especially with all the drinking! Im going on a carb counting course next summer, but i do carb count at the moment although sometimes  I find it difficult especially when i go out for meals! Has anybody found that particular foods affect them more than others? Its so confusing!
I agree with you all about friends and family, and I couldn?t have asked for them to be more supportive and as hard as they try they don?t always understand especially emotionally and its difficult for them to see me so upset. The diary idea does sounds like a good option, i think i will definitely try it!
Thank you for all your support, its nice to know im not the only one going through this! Does it ever get easier!?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

I would say yes, it does get easier. As you've already discovered, there's an awful lot to learn about diabetes, and in particular how it affects _you_. You'll gain knowledge all the time and it is this experience that will help you assess and deal with situations in the future that you have met before, and also inform your decisions about new situations so you can make better choices. 

Carb counting certainly helps, but sometimes there are so many variables that it's not surprising when we get it wrong from time to time - eating out is notoriously difficult and sometimes you just have to give it your best shot and hope for the best!

We've got quite a few people here either currently at Uni or recently left and I'm sure they'll be able to help you with any concerns or questions - they're a friendly bunch! Do stay in touch and we will look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## bev (Nov 27, 2010)

Once you have been carb counting for a bit longer you will find it a lot easier to carb count, there is an application you can get for your ipod called 'carbsandcals' that is very good as it gives you a 'visual' guide to what carbs are in meals when eating out.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

What you are going through at the moment is quite a natural response to your dignoises, as you do go through the grieving process grieving for the lost life and the future life you precieved...

You've had the rug pulled from under you, and you've now got to think about a life with diabetes included in it, which at the moment seem's very frightening, but I've been diabetic over almost 22 years now, and in reality if I hadn't been diabetic my life wouldn't have been much different than it has been...  Can't think of one thing that I haven't done because I'm diabetic..

And the why me question I well hold up my hands I spent many years bashing myself with this one...  But I have a twin and we are one of 9 we've have a tracable family tree going back to 1027 and no hints that there was a diabetic in the family..

I think we all fear needles to a certain extent as until our diabetes only a nurse or a doctor injected us and generally the reason why wasn't an nice experience, but you do get used to them and bloods being taken etc, and get to a stage where the diabetic life becomes normal and you can't imagine not injecting or remember when life was otherwise..


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi DrewittL welcome to the forum! 
I was diagnosed last year shortly after my 21st and am also on novorapid/lantus. I've been carb coutning for the last few months using the Visual Guide to Carb Counting book which has helped me a lot, especially if I'm going for a meal out somewhere.
It was a big shock as no-one else in my family has it so no-one really understood but then I found this forum. I've learnt so much and can ask anything, someone will always try to help


----------



## Persil (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi DrewittL,

I'm also type 1 and diagnosed March of this year, on 4 injections a day (novorapid and levemir). Similar to you, I'm at university too, in my first year, and the only other diabetics I know are on this forum. Living with diabetes does get you down, but all I can say is you will always find kind words and advice on this forum. I know I don't post an awful lot, but I can honestly say that I don't know what I'd do without this place. So take advantage  So what university are you at and what are you studying?

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi I to was diagnosed this year in July when I was 19. Thankfully Im taking time off atm so I can focus on getting my levels right. Ive got to grip with the change in diet and the testing, just getting annoyed as I am on two injections a day as of the state I was admitted into hospital. I am waiting to get referred to the DAFNE so I can switch to 4 injections. 
Im applying to uni next year if tuition doesnt get ridiculous as it sound like it is (grr).
Hope you get to grips with everything 
em


----------



## DrewittL (Nov 29, 2010)

Its really nice to know other people go through the same thing as me. I try not to let it get me down, but since I?ve been diagnosed I seem to have lost all my confidence, i don?t know what it is and im really sensitive at the moment I hope its just a phase. The first few months were such a whirlwind trying to get to grips with things so hopefully this is like a grieving stage!  Yeh this forum has helped me a lot already, just knowing im not the only one made me feel better! Im in my second year, at Cardiff university studying psychology, its so hard and so much work, so trying to juggle stable levels with everything has proved more than difficult at times! What uni are you at? What are you studying?

I hope you get referred to DAFNE soon em, as i am on four injections a day im not too familiar with the two injections a day?
Thank you so much for all your help and support, take care and look after yourselves especially in this freezing cold weather everybody  xxxx


----------



## Persil (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm in my first year at the university of East Anglia in Norwich and I'm studying French and Spanish. Am also waiting to get onto the Dafne course 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## sue63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Drewitt

My son was diagnosed with diabetes this May in the middle of uni exams so it was stressful!!  I am a parent so it's not quite the same but it takes time to come to terms with it all and adjust. 

My son is at Leeds and like you finds eating out quite hard with regards to levels. He has a carb counting app on his Ipod touch and it is really good.....I was amazed...he injected for 4 profiteroles!!!  Stress affects levels too so he has found it hard when stress increases with final exams etc...so you are not on your own. 

This forum is wonderful though...so reassuring with very kind people on it. I also know a few diabetics who hae been to un and they are fine.  

It's early days for us and for you and there are a roller coaster of emotions ...I know I still find it hard and I am sure my son does at times but as time goes by and with all the new treatments today I am sure it will be fine

Take care x


----------



## AJLang (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Drewitt

It will get better.  I've been diabetic for 40 years and although there have been tough times there have been a lot of positives as well.  If anything I think it makes you more determined to succeed and be TUFF! I think that's what helped me to get my PhD so that I'm now a Senior Lecturer at a University.  I really do hope that you find it easier to cope with.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello
I was diagnosed when I was 21 and at uni.  It was hard as iwas used to the student lifestyle of eating at weird times and drinking/clubbing. It will get easier but you are right one of the most frustrating things is doing everything right, but getting weird results.  You will still be able to do things, it will just take a bit more planning and thought.


----------



## shiv (Dec 5, 2010)

glitteryredshoes said:


> I am waiting to get referred to the DAFNE so I can switch to 4 injections.



Hiya had to jump in here sorry  are you being told you have to do DAFNE to switch to 4 injections a day?! I really hope not - this is not true at all - I went onto MDI years before I did DAFNE. You have to be persistent with your team and tell them you want/need to go onto MDI to fit your lifestyle.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi  
     I was diagnosed with Type1 4 wks ago rushed into hospital with Bg Level of 47.8 I have been doctors 4 times in 27yrs What a shock mind you i did feel pretty ill at the time. 4 injections a day and steady levels now between 4-7 there is only one way and that is the right way. This sight has helped me no end. welcome to the what looks like a great family.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 10, 2010)

shiv said:


> Hiya had to jump in here sorry  are you being told you have to do DAFNE to switch to 4 injections a day?! I really hope not - this is not true at all - I went onto MDI years before I did DAFNE. You have to be persistent with your team and tell them you want/need to go onto MDI to fit your lifestyle.



Same here, I was on MDI for at least 10 years before doing a carb counting course ( not that that is good).  It is not that difficult to work out the carb in food.


----------

